# Imc Pilsner Malt.........any Good?



## SJW (6/12/07)

I have been using BB Ale and Pale and love the stuff, especially the price. Not feeling like coughing up $80+ for Weyermenn's what is the IMC Pale/Pils malt like? Any comments from brewers who have used this malt and comments would be much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Trent (6/12/07)

Used it alot. very good stuff. Ask Mark. Or David. 
Pretty much the only malt I use these days, apart from MO and GP.
All the best
Trent


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/12/07)

I've used IMC Ale Malt

Raises my efficiency a couple of % points

Good malt

Cheers


----------



## PostModern (6/12/07)

It's great. I made a single malt summer ale from IMC last summer and a lot of other beers with IMC Ale, Pils and Muncih base malts. IMC has a delicious malt profile.


----------



## PJO (6/12/07)

SJW said:


> I have been using BB Ale and Pale and love the stuff, especially the price. Not feeling like coughing up $80+ for Weyermenn's what is the IMC Pale/Pils malt like? Any comments from brewers who have used this malt and comments would be much appreciated.
> 
> Steve



G'day Steve,

didn't realize it was available to HB'ers again. I used it about 3-4yrs ago and it was a great malt back then, but it disappeared from the HB market.

Where'd ya get it?

Cheers,
Petr


----------



## bigfridge (6/12/07)

PJO said:


> Where'd ya get it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Petr



Petr,

Marks Home Brew in Newcastle is the only shop that carries it.

How do I know ? He buys it from me.

David


----------

